# More Big Red Drum Showing Up On NC Coast



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

More and more big reds are being caught along the NC coast. Another good fall appears to be in cards!
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/blog.php?b=2609


----------



## Jason abate (Nov 24, 2016)

so you fish from shore or a boat? we are in Frisco right now with an angry ocean. we have great luck at picking the week a hurricane hits outer banks.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Jason abate said:


> so you fish from shore or a boat? we are in Frisco right now with an angry ocean. we have great luck at picking the week a hurricane hits outer banks.


For reds, we either take a boat to the bays, or fish the surf. With Jose churning the surf it will be next to impossible to fish it. But that should improve as the storm bears north. The fishing should be good as gold after he leaves.


----------



## Jason abate (Nov 24, 2016)

whats your favorite rig for drum in the surf?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Cut mullet fished on a Kahle hook. 3 or 4 oz weight. 20 pound test.
For bays, use live mud minnows fished Carolina rig style, one ounce weight.


----------



## Jason abate (Nov 24, 2016)

awesome. all we have caught so far are mullet with the cast net


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Now that things are settling down after Harvey, we are starting to see good catches of reds & flounder. The Bull reds should be here any day now.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Glad things are getting better down there. I may be going to Topsail next weekend.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here's yet another bull red.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/132697-Wedding-Day-Drumming-Honeymoon-Rainbows


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm leaving c-bus in 5 days! Looking like good weather this go around,I can't wait! Last two years was to windy to fish the beach,or take my kayak anywhere fun. And the few protected bays I wanted to fish had all the water blown out of them. 
I'm staying in corrola again,but plan on heading south one day with the kayak,an hitting something for reds/trout/flounder....
And lots of Sunrise surf fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll be there from 10/1-10/7 if any one else will be down maybe meet up somewhere for lunch an talk fish in. Or maybe fish for a bit. 

Two things this year I'm gonna try "different" .
1- I'm bringing some heavy vibes and jigging spoons and gonna try to vertical jig the bridge piling s at the bridge with the public ramp that connects nags head and manteo. And the little bridge just down the road.
2- if the surf allows. Toss around a tube jig. I figure there isn't a freshwater fish out there that won't eat a tube jig. I bet they would be a great bait to roll around and Tumbl through the surf.....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jason abate said:


> awesome. all we have caught so far are mullet with the cast net



Castnet & mullet?
You just made my DAY!
How many are you seeing? Are you in the bays or catching them in the surf?
THANKS! for that tid-bit of info! ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm leaving c-bus in 5 days! Looking like good weather this go around,I can't wait! Last two years was to windy to fish the beach,or take my kayak anywhere fun. And the few protected bays I wanted to fish had all the water blown out of them.
> I'm staying in corrola again,but plan on heading south one day with the kayak,an hitting something for reds/trout/flounder....
> And lots of Sunrise surf fishing.



Good Luck,,, & safe trip to ya!
PM sent.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks NCbassattack,,,,,,,, I've got a MILLION things to do,,,,, & here I am,,, I can't stop reading ALL of these recent NC reports! Check 'em out, guys!
LOOKS GOOD!
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/forums/3-NC-Coast


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My friend Joey, our resident flounder and drum expert, says mullet are the best bait for reds, but mud minnows and small pinfish will get them as well. Get some kahle hooks! Please don't use circle hooks if you are targeting drum. Too many gut hooked with those accursed things.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I


NCbassattack said:


> My friend Joey, our resident flounder and drum expert, says mullet are the best bait for reds, but mud minnows and small pinfish will get them as well. Get some kahle hooks! Please don't use circle hooks if you are targeting drum. Too many gut hooked with those accursed things.


I always thought circle hooks were best to prevent gut hooking fish?
I use the circled hook because my rod is in the sand spike an the fish will hook themselves?
School me,please?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Quite the opposite. The fish often swallows the hook because the "circle" prevents obstruction in the fish's throat that would cause it to reject it. They just take it on down and as they fight, the hook becomes embedded deeper in their gullet.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I honestly don't bottom fish or use live/cut bait a lot. So really don't know. But Ive read a lot about fishing and do a lot of research and can honestly say that is the first time I've ever herd someone say that about circle hooks.
I have always though if your gonna be strictly c&r circle hooks where the way to go. Esp if your rod is fixed so the fish can load it up itself, hooking itself.
Is this a big red fish thing, or a surf fishing thing?
Im not saying your wrong. I really don't know. Have just always assumed. But always thought of it as,lol a "educated assumption". Lol.....
I release most everything I catch surf fishing so the more I know the better....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Only 4 days left of work! Forecast is looking good! Got most everything packed up for the drive! 
Gotta spool a few reels an I'm ready to roll! I can't wait!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I've seen it numerous times. With Kahle hooks, hit' em when they strike, no problem.
Circles go down, hook deep, and do tremendous damage.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Now there's this!
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/132897-Baby-girl-and-a-big-fish


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I like this report & pics too! Casting for trout!
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/132825-Fun-at-Emerald-Isle


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

I'm heading out now, we are camping tonight, and will be in nags head tomorrow. Saugeye, hit me up if you like, could use some tips for fishing there, as I am new to nc fishing. What size kahle hooks if fishing from pier and or surf? Thx
Bitz


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We got in yesterday about 4. I haven't even considered going an getting my licence yet. 20+ mph wind from the ne.
Supposed to drop down to 15 tomarrow to almost non exhistant the end of the week,hopefully, fingers crossed! With that said reports of some fish being caught on piers. But not quite my thing. Might go try an catch some crappie an white perch on the ultra light tonight.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey B,,,, You still have my #,,, if so maybe you should call me? OR come down for a 'visit?
It's been kinda crazy,,,, mullet on shore, thick, easy netting. Everybody on the pier is filling coolers with spots & pomps. 
2 new friends showed us when, where & how for the keeper reds,,,, Hi tide, last eve, we all caught limits. THEY have been catching a limit every night for the last week. 4"-5" mullet on a bottom rig. 
Just before dark, the blues come in close for the mullet & tear up our bait & rigs,,,,, wifee landed a 19"-20"er last night on light tackle,,,,,, fun! The blues leave & then it's RED TIME!
We also caught undersize flounder, pomps, whiting, & blues while looking for the reds.

THANKS again to New Friend Chris,,,, for showing us the 'WAY' to those over 20" reds ;>) 
lol,,, he's never caught an Erie walleye or River sauger,,, maybe some Buckeyes can fix him up.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I was down at Topsail the week of Sept 11. Irma kept the surf high till our last day there. I managed twin 24" reds pitching a black and chrome Mirro-lure. They were released to fight another day. I'm not very knowledgeable on surf fishing so I was happy.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

DITTO,,,, again last night! 
Wifeee won with a 24" red drum. 
NC bassattack caught his best ever trout.
I caught some blues & undersize flounder. :<(
FYI,,, You CAN'T float a mullet under a bobber, along shore for very long,,, 3 chomps from those small blues & it's gone!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like Chris deserves a good Erie guided trip next spring! Glad y'all are getting them!
My luck finally changed today. 
First on the beach I landed a nice drum about 24" then 5 minutes later had what I'm assuming was a BIG BULL almost spool me,I tightened my drag down,an she stripped the gears in my CHEAP diawa . Tried hand lining her in with a towel wrapped around my hand an the hook straightened.... oh well I'm on to something!!!! Double rig with 3oz of weight on the bottom and frozen shrimp. DURING LOW TIDE.
So went to nags head to get another real ,why there I drove over to the little bridge going into manteo. Caught a couple small trout and blues vertical jigging my vibe! They were choking it to! 

I'm all ready again to hit the beach in the am! Can't wait. The power of those fish in that surf is just un-real. Like nothing I've ever experienced before! 
Doboy as much as I want to head your way an fish a nite,lol I'm done driving until we have to leave. We have driven all over this place for one reason or another! I think I've put more miles on my can driving around here then I do driving here....
I'm trying like he'll to get my group to start staying further south again. At least as far as salvo. I HATE being this far from the hotter bites. 
I still have not tried my crappie hole yet,if I can get away from the surf long enough tomarrow evening I'll try it out an let ya know how it goes....

Ncangler,congrats on you pb trout,that's awesome! 

You guys have fun,and have a safe drive home!!!! I'm waiting on my fish pics to be sent to me

But here was how I enjoyed my coffee this morning


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh yea,still a bit to much wind to drag my little kayak out yet,but she's ready an waiting to destroy some fish this week!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

You need to use that "Big Cat" rod to horse em in, Bobby!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> You need to use that "Big Cat" rod to horse em in, Bobby!


Lol the big one I lost had that thing looking like a wet noodle!!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow Bobby,,,, "Hand-lining?"
'Ol man & the sea' stuff! I would'a loved to watch that!
You know,,, where you are, like the outback, is why I can't talk my gang into staying up there. Besides, the BEST BUFFET IN TOPSAIL is only 15 min away! 
Back to fishing,,,, The winds will not stop! So most of my beach flounder spots are way too tuff to work,,, but there were 3 keepers caught by others, ,, throwing rubber. I love to Carolina Rig a mullet and slow drag the bottom. THE dink 10"-12" BLUES ARE RELENTLESS down here,,, I went through 15 mullet quickly while most of the beach bottom fishermen just gave up!
So, MY 'trick' to finally fix those 'piranhas' is a weighted popping cork, 5' of 10# braid below, a 2/0 hook for the head & a 1/0 5" below that for the tail. (trailer hook). I fixed them!!! Hook-up ever cast! I had to put 5 mullet in my pockets to keep up! 
I only wish I knew how to COOK these things!
One local said to cook 'em like smelt,,,,,, gut & scale 'em on the spot & then drop them into hot oil & Cajun spices!???
Anyway, no drum fishing last eve,,, way too much wind & surf.
Keep us posted, Bobby,,,, sure hope to hear some yak stories,,,, with your new reel!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hate I had to split so early in the week, but I did ok. Love that 19 inch sea trout. Anyway DB, y'all keep tearing them up! Mary and I had a great time with you guys.

Oh. Threw shrimp all day the first day and landed 30+ dinks, mainly pinfish, but a few whiting (southern kingfish) and a couple of pompano. All too small. Got a couple of decent blues and that nice trout on mullet..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Also, I wanted to say, that Doboy is the most relentless fisherman I've ever fished with. A really quick learner too. Not many northern boys have the surf fishing knowledge he does! While the first day I spent soaking shrimp and catching a mess of dinks, he just kept on point, netting finger mullet for the bigger fish, and it finally paid off!
His wife is a sweet lady, great cook, and a good fisher-person as well, dragging in the biggest drum.
My wife and I have really enjoyed our trips with these fine folks, and if you guys ever get the chance to come down with us, you won't be sorry!
I would love to see some more OGF members lined up on the beach with us (and a few NCANGLER buddies as well), would be great times!
Topsail is a fine fishing beach, and one of the most beautiful beaches on our coastline here in NC....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job guys!!! 
I'm on them today. 3 so far


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice going ! That's a very pale red, sometimes you'll see them like that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Nice going ! That's a very pale red, sometimes you'll see them like that.


Ya all the ones I've got this week have been like that 4 Total so far. Almost a blue tint to them... 
I cut one up today,gonna see how good they are tomarrow.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Worst advice ever. If you are hooking deep with a circle hook. Your leader is way to long. Have you not ever heard of the Lupton rig. Mr.Owen Lupton caught more reds of all sizes than anyone. And after years of research made up a shot leader rig. Only way to responsibly fish for reds. Save your kahle and J hooks for other species. Is there not a law to use only circle hooks with short leaders for bait fishing red drum? I thought there was.if not there should be. I know there is laws for bottom fishing offshore. Also laws for Pamlico sound. Don't get me wrong I hate to many laws and rules. But I do try to promote responsible red fishing. Everyone I fish with keep none. But that is just our choice. If you want to eat what you catch I have no problem with that. Enjoy and conserve this great fishery.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Tried to put pic of Lupton rig but I can not get it to work.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

surffishn said:


> Worst advice ever. If you are hooking deep with a circle hook. Your leader is way to long. Have you not ever heard of the Lupton rig. Mr.Owen Lupton caught more reds of all sizes than anyone. And after years of research made up a shot leader rig. Only way to responsibly fish for reds. Save your kahle and J hooks for other species. Is there not a law to use only circle hooks with short leaders for bait fishing red drum? I thought there was.if not there should be. I know there is laws for bottom fishing offshore. Also laws for Pamlico sound. Don't get me wrong I hate to many laws and rules. But I do try to promote responsible red fishing. Everyone I fish with keep none. But that is just our choice. If you want to eat what you catch I have no problem with that. Enjoy and conserve this great fishery.


Are you local? I have been using small circle hooks on a regular bottom rig with shrimp (I'm not targeteting drum,I'm targeting bites) and all of my drum have been hooked very simaler to this little guy








All good solid hook ups. Even the big one that straightened my hook,I imagine was hooked the same. 
I did keep one today to cut up for us all to try,but have tossed everything else back.

I really hope they keep biting. 
Odd though not many small fish to keep things interesting between bites. But all of my fish have come at low tide. Wonder if hi tide will be that much better?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I finally got up!
4 of us were out there till 12 last night,,, only 1 drum, & only 1 keeper landed. I caught a 14" ray,,,, & the two local guys next to me had on a LINE SCREAMER!!
It broke off,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Surffishn; 
Here's my observation, so far.
The first 3 locals I met said that they caught their slots every night for a week, ALL SLOTS & it only took them an hour or 2,,,,, add that up.
The other FAMILY (4 or 5 locals) fishing every night S of us said that the WHOLE FAMILY has been getting their slots, & easily every night. (What maybe 20 something keeper reds???)
The young couple who were fishing up the River were cleaning their 2 slots, with a limit of huge trout & 3 sheep.
'WE' caught 4 out of 4 slot reds so far. 

I've seen ALL bottom 'trout, blues, & flounder rigs' being used out there,,,, I Seen nothing 'special'/ new,,,, so I wish that you knew how to post that pic? & PLEASE SHOW THAT PIC TO ALL OF THE 'EATER' REDS! They need to be informed! 
Personally, I love to use a Carolina Rig, 'cause I'm dragging the bottom for keeper FLOUNDER!

SO, if those stupid drum (my wife calls them glorified CARP!) CAN'T tell one rig from another,,, specially when sucking bait off a rig NOT INTENDED FOR THEM,,,, well then, I feel that those mentally inferior fish deserve to be EATEN!  lmao,,,,,,,,,,,,

My observation;
Out of all of the 'reported' drum (& I talk to everyone on the beach!), & with my visually seen catches, Only ONE undersized drum was landed so far, & it was gill hooked, & it hit a 2 hook rig with cut bait,,,, intended for blues. 
That's a fantastic percentage,,,, specially with every TYPE of hook & rig imaginable!
VERDICT;
On this 'special hook' & slot subject, MY MIND IS TOTALLY RESTED,,, all is well ,,,,,, let's eat!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like a Carolina rig with a short leader an circle hook.
Here's were I found this
http://www.northcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=6082.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

An ya imo,the best hook is the hook you like to use


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> An ya imo,the best hook is the hook you like to use


Ya Bobby.
I bought a 1/2 dozen different types & sizes of rigs for this trip, 90% circle hooks, because of the 'righteous' input, but they are a real pita when trying to get that bent barb up through that skull dot on a mullet, specially at night,,,, downright dangerous. My wife MADE me straighten the points out on her poles. 2 of 'em broke off & I don't have my file! :<(

Here's what really bothers me,,,, 
when we all stopped at a NC Wallyworld to buy our non-res, I asked for the RULE BOOK & fish ID chart. "NOPE! Don't have any". And when I asked WHY, the clerk said there's no use to handing you any type of 'BOOK' 'cause the rules change so often!
lwth,,,,,,,,,,,,
SO,,,, me being me, I asked everyone on the beach if THEY had a copy of the regs, & if they even knew how many trout, blues, flounder & what 'slot' for the reds even was!
Mostly LOCALS.
I'm still shaking my head at the answers I received!
Bobby,,,, I'll send you an email with the real truth findings. If I posted on here, this whole site would blow up!

Welp,,,, I'm done with the BS'n on here,,, tide is fall'n & I gotta go net some fresh mullet & get stuff ready for non-stop blue action,,,,, I think I'll throw spoons till dark. wish the Spanish would show up again like last year, AND hopefully, those stupid NC slot 'carp' won't make a mistake and hit the wrong hook!

You love it, don'tcha Jerry? lmbo,,,,,,,
xoxo,,,,, 
later.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Nothing huge or even exciting showed up last night,,,, only pins & blues.
Even the most intent local on the beach went home early. 
It's now very high tide,,, STILL high E winds, & I'm sitting here watching the breakers crash up under the Mayor's house!
Not Good.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Umm. That ain't good.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

6 of us on the beach last night. Wife & I caught dink blues & 1 -16" red. (lipped it with a straight hook)
The others only landed one 14 1/2" flounder.
That's it,,,, everyone said "Too much surf".

Hey Jerry,,,,, there was a gang of (drunk kids) guys shark fishing the River last night,,,, would you believe that they ran out baits in the dark with a yak, during that falling tide current!? 
THAT'S NUTS!

Well, this party is over,,,,, 7 awesome, sunny, 'breezy', almost perfect days on the beach. It ended WAY too soon. Back to camp Erie.

Hey Jerry,,,, whadda-you-say,
C U up here in May June for the non-stop smallie action?
I'll show you how to 'trash' some carpal tunnels!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice pics. May hafta do just that Jerry..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya what a fun trip. 
I ended the teip last nite catchin some slabs 3 blocks drom where i caught redfish!
Hit a dozen in a hour tossing a twister along docks and lights after dark. Not the same size as last time but all solid 12ers


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh ya-surf fishing is NOT relaxing,lol.... constantly dragging in 1/4 lb of lead checking your bait an making sure its not washed out or nibbled off. Cast all that weight. Fighting constant wind. Keeping stuff out of the sand,wading through water at times. 
But a blast at the same time


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bobby,,, right on description! 
Other than GOOD FOOD, I haven't found anything more addicting! 
Like, one night last week, one of the 3 guys next to me was using 65# braid with a 45# leader, and he couldn't even slow the fish down! Finally the leader line snapped. ?shark, huge ray? monster drum??? We were fishing inside the low tide sandbar, 3'-4' water!
Ya know, I've landed an 90* blacktip kinda easily, & had 3 more (something) on that I couldn't turn. 
STUFF like that drives me to the 'salt' every year, & gives me the will to fight that hi-wind surf every night. Ya just never know,,,,,,
I can't wait for Next Year, already.

Oh ya,,,, Wifee breaded up the ocean drum & trout, with some Erie rockbass & perch yesterday.
The drum was kinda sweet, a tad fishy, but VG.
The Trout (that JC caught & left behind lol) WAS AWESOME! As good as flounder!
BUT, MY Erie panfish was STILL the best eat'n!
Hands down,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya im not to crazy about the drum.... dem crappies waz gud doe.......
Fun times for sure... we are 50/50 on next year still. Got some stuff i have to buy first then see where im at finaincialy. But hard to pass up,considering room is free... lol thanks uncle dan!!!!!


----------

